# 2 x Seal Point Siamese. 6years



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get these into rescue View topic - 2 x 6 yr old Siamese cats • Animal Lifeline UK

Benjamin and Matilda - Seal Point Siamese. 6years old Brother and Sister . Stunning cats. They have come to us because recently their owner developed an allergy to them.
They are neutered ,microchipped and had their 1st vaccinations but will need another in 3 weeks time. Benjamin and Matilda are not used to other cats dogs or children so would like to be only pets .Must Stay Together.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

kelly-joy said:


> Possible home found


Good news. Love the gif!!!


----------

